# How much does a saddle weigh?



## WishfulThinker (4 August 2008)

How much do u think a leather dressage saddle would weight?  Approx..


----------



## PapaFrita (4 August 2008)

Do you not have one you can weigh? Easiest way would be to weigh yourself then weigh yourself holding saddle, and subtract first from second. 
With or without girth, stirrups, etc?
Actually, I don't know. Sorry


----------



## gina2201 (4 August 2008)

Suppose they can all vary but must start from couple kg plus? Not entirely sure though...

...Good idea above about standing on scales!


----------



## hellybelly6 (4 August 2008)

My leather saddle approximately weighs 5-6 pounds.


----------



## WishfulThinker (4 August 2008)

lOL, Its at the stables and im at work - I am going to get the contracted freight company to ship it so need to estimate the weight.  

What about say - 14lbs max?


----------



## only_me (4 August 2008)

my dressage/working hunter weighs ALOT more than my jumping saddle - and my horse's back is slightly sore at the mo so am doing dressage in the jumping saddle as it is a lot lighter!!


----------



## PapaFrita (4 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
What about say - 14lbs max? 

[/ QUOTE ]
Hmmmm, hard to tell. My jumping saddle is about 10lbs, I think, but aren't dressage saddles heavier?
Perhaps if you look on websites like Derby House they'll tell you the weight of their saddles so you can estimate?


----------



## WishfulThinker (4 August 2008)

Oh well, dont need to know now as its being collected


----------



## hellybelly6 (4 August 2008)

I would think 14 lbs is a fair estimate esp for a dressage saddle.


----------

